# How do I come out of the closet to my girlfriend?



## BeteBoquete (Apr 18, 2016)

So, I'm a very bad situation that has been snowballing out of control for the last few months. I have been dating my girlfriend for a little over two years and this begun to happen in the past few months. She works in the fashion industry while I work as a registered nurse. Few months back we decided to begin spending more of our free time together because we felt we were a bit too distant from each other because of our jobs. She begun taking me to fashion shows, we begun watching movies like Sex and the City (and the like) accompanied by her girlfriends and we shopped together (she did most of the shopping and I simply followed her around).

However, I feel like this exposure to the feminine world of hers has had its effects on me. I've been having a much easier time bonding with female coworkers (not in sexual way) and have practically become a gay friend to many of the women I know. Motivated by the fashion and beauty related conversations she engaged in countless times with her friends in my presence I subscribed to the magazines VOGUE, Glamour, Cosmopolitan and InStyle and I've become genuinely interested in their content. I read them from front to back and I've even purchased Bobby Brown's Make Up Manual. I don't know why or how this happened but somehow she exposed me to her interests with such an intensity that I have become interested in them.

The problem is she has absolutely NO idea that this has been happening and I really feel like I can't hold this back any longer and need to come out to her as this new man she created without her noticing. How is she going to react to my stack of fashion magazines I hide from her? How is she going to react to the fact I read them religiously? How is she going to react to the fact I have become somewhat softer and more sensitive in the past few months? I really want to stay beside her but I don't think she'll like the real, new  "me" I have been hiding from her for so long.

Thank you for you help.


----------

